# Ati HD4650 + kernel 3.12 + mesa (Solucionado)

## malariax

Hola, he configurado mi tarjeta gráfica siguiento este tutorial https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon, pero tengo la duda de si hay que configurar algo de manera diferente para el nuevo kernel 3.12 y así poder aprovechar la nueva característica "power management", que según he leído por ahí puede llegar a potenciar el rendimiento de la tarjeta gráfica. Además de esto, agradezo cualquier otro tipo de sugerencia en cuanto a parámetros de configuración para potenciar el rendimiento. GraciasLast edited by malariax on Thu Nov 14, 2013 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Creo que el "power management" solo es para ahorro de energía, en un sistema con dos tarjetas gráficas se verifica en el archivo /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

A mi me aparece lo siguiente:

0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0

1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:01:00.0

Por desgracia al parecer no funciona bien con mi nvidia porque la tarjeta DIS que es la GPU siempre aparece apagada, incluso cuando opero con PRIME y debería salir DynPwr. Tal vez tu tengas más suerte.

----------

## malariax

Por lo que he leído, de momento hay que añadir a la línea que hace referencia a nuestro kernel en el grub lo siguiente: 

```
radeon.dpm=1
```

Después deberemos de reiniciar

Hasta el kernel 3.13 no va a ser activada esta opción por defecto. Para comprobar que funciona hay que ejecutar: 

```
cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_state
```

Debería salirnos en la terminal "balanced". Esta opción puede modificarse en el archivo " /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_state" por "battery" o "performance". Me imagino que con "performance" mejorará el rendimiento de la tarjeta.

----------

